# First batch of stickers is here



## Chris (Apr 30, 2004)

Got some of these, and some smaller non-outlined ones (which I'll take a pic of later, they're on my truck).

I grabbed only a handful to see the quality - and they're pretty slick (well, slick for a friggin' sticker anyways).

Anyhow. I'll be ordering a bunch more, so if anyone wants one to slap on their car/guitar case/girlfriend's chest ( preferred by 9 out of 10 of sevenstring.org members... which is pretty much all of us! ) fire me a PM/email and I'll stick one in the mail for you as soon as the next batch gets here (week or so).

- Chris


----------



## FLYNLW6969 (May 19, 2004)

oh, oh , oh!! Can I have one PLEASE!!!! Thanks man...lol


----------



## Goliath (Jul 5, 2004)

PM sent!


----------



## Chris D (Jul 6, 2004)

What about shipping to the UK ???


----------



## Jerich (Jul 9, 2004)

yeah hell yeah!!! seems cool how about on my dogs butt...free pnr...heheheh!!!!


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 9, 2004)

You have a PM from me Chris.....


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2004)

Right on guys.  Beel, send me your address and put it in Ignorant Yankee terms (aka: everything I need to know  ) and I'll get one out to you too.

The first batch is gone, but the second bunch will be here in about a week or so. They don't look just like the one in the pic, they're solid and a bit smaller, about 8". Clearly Josh will take a pic of his Jeep with the sticker on it and post it up.


----------



## Digital Black (Jul 11, 2004)

Who made it to get the 1st batch? I'd be willing to toss some cash your way for the trouble...


----------



## Chris (Jul 11, 2004)

Don't worry about it. 

The first batch was 3 of the ones up there and 5 of the small ones. 

Of the three:
- My laptop, my truck (left and right)

Of the five:
- My truck (back window)
- Josh
- My buddy Donny from this band.
- Friend of mine at work
- I totally forget.


----------



## Josh (Jul 16, 2004)

...


----------



## sararose (Aug 5, 2004)

:btt:

where's ma' stickers!!


----------



## Chris (Aug 9, 2004)

Waitin' on the next batch to come in.


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## Prophecy420 (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Prophecy420 (Aug 13, 2004)

I Just like using that smiley.


----------



## Drew (Aug 18, 2004)

hot. how much are you selling these for? 

-D


----------

